# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  Another SCAM - for mobile Banking

## Justloadit

Just received this one today, but it is scam.




> Due to the growing reports of on-going sim-swap scam whereby your phone number is swapped to get access to your account, FNB has initiated an online security upgrade procession which you will need to complete by clicking on the link below this message to complete the process. Failure to do this will lead to the suspension and possible deactivation of your account until we can rightfully verify you as the genuine account owner. For further checks, we might have a consultant call you for further verifications via phone: click on d link below to proceed and complete this process and enjoy a safe and secure online banking in future:

----------


## AndyD

Was this cut and pasted from an e-mail or was it on a website?

----------


## Justloadit

Hi ANdy,

Cut and pasted from an email I received this morning.

----------

AndyD (31-Jan-12)

----------

